# First day with kits



## Gary (Feb 12, 2019)

This morning i went to feed rabbits and she had given birth to 3 babies but outside of the nesting box. I put them in the nesting box. When i came home she had given birth to three more but inside the nesting box so that was good. They were all spread out and some hidden under straw. I put them together in a clump. Will she take care of all of them if they are in different spots in nesting box? She's hanging out outside the box. Its her first litter


----------



## Ella (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi there, I’m going through a similar thing right now. Did she end up taking care of them?


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2019)

No. They all died the next day or so. She just had her second litter yesterday. She seems to be doing better this time. Ive lost two so far out of eight but they smaller and weaker from the start. The first time she didn't even make a nest. She seemed like she was confused about what happened. This time she pulled hair and made a nest with hay and hair.


----------

